# Anyway to guarantee a good install?



## MagicConch (Nov 11, 2003)

Since it seems anyone with virtually no qualifications can set up an install operation, how do I guarantee a good installer...even if they refund the money, once they install, the damage is done.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Well to guarantee a good install for myself I ran all the RG6 cable myself. They just had to install the dishes, put the ends on the cables and put in the boxes.

I have an old house with 2 stories, an attic and a basement, and getting the cable around took some work, more than I think an average DBS installer would do.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

MagicConch said:


> Since it seems anyone with virtually no qualifications can set up an install operation, how do I guarantee a good installer...even if they refund the money, once they install, the damage is done.


Do it yourself. That's about the only way.


----------



## newsposter (Nov 13, 2003)

cnsf said:


> Do it yourself. That's about the only way.


Yes I did it myself and while I didn't have to go on the roof, I had to go thru an outside window into my crawlspace and go in and out a few times and drill thru the outside wall. OH fun but very well worth it.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

cnsf said:


> Do it yourself. That's about the only way.


I agree, but I also know that some people have to depend on an installer.

As with any type of job there are some things that you can do to help ensure that the installer does a good job. If the installer is by himself offer to help with whatever you can. This will NOT insult the installer. Many of them will take any help they can get. Be sure that you offer the installer some NON-alcoholic beverages and be friendly but don't get in the way. Make sure that you do your homework before hand and know as much as possible about the installation and what is (or isn't) included in the installation. Check everything before the installer leaves and if something isn't to your satisfaction let him know (in a non-confrontational manner).


----------



## yomama (Nov 3, 2003)

Well I got my Directv installed today :jumpingja :righton: and couldnt be happier with the quality of the product. Got the Philips Tivo DSR 7000 and an additional Philips with digital surround...overall the install was OK, but he was a bit sloppy and forgot to ground the dish, so he will have to come back for that, AND he left some screws on the driveway that my son ran over and will require tire repair. So much for a good install huh....

I got a good promo deal for the next 4 mos....Total Choice Premier + Locals + Tivo + NFL Ticket for $64.74 a month for two recievers.

Except for the sloppy install....Im a happy camper and having a great time learning the Tivo features. :read:


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Not grounding the system is out of hand! I would take it as far as possible! Its people like him who are cutting state licensed installers like myselfs throats! I would take digital pictures and send them to the State Electrical board!


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

PSB said:


> Not grounding the system is out of hand!


Around here is a problem on both DBS and cable installs. On some "routine" inspections local building inspectors found that over half of the cable and satellite installations were not properly grounded. The cable company found that their problem was caused by a subcontractor that they were using. I never did hear what the response was from the satellite companies but the "lack of grounding" problem was becoming so bad that the were talking about "permits" (with followup inspections) for satellite AND cable. The cable company convinced them not to do that and has agreed to do "spot inspections" done by their subcontractors.


----------



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

i was an original primestar user until E* came around offering to switch me out,this was when D* was buying out P*. three guys showed up to do the job and halfway thru the install i smelled alcohol on the lead installers breath.this was at 9am. every thing went well though with a 300 dish and 2700 install.about a year later i upgraded to dish 500 two person man and wife team showed up.everything went well except i forgot to tell csr that i wanted a 2nd cable run to the bedroom for a future receiver,i had to pay xtra for that.i bought a 508 receiver about 6 months later and i installed it on to the second cable run i had paid for earlier.then just a couple of months i got in on the 508 upgrade deal i had my 2700 original unit replaced with one 508 and had a third 508 added which included a new cable run. i also asked for the second dish install for locals which i was eligible for.the guy showed up with the 2 new receivers and didnt know anything about the second dish he looked around and said the second dish had no line of sight because of my neighbors trees which were due east of my house.he installed the 2 receivers and was trying to use remotes to gain access to menus and sat signals all of the remotes were set to 1 so that meant each remote operated all receivers he knew nothing about this so i just took off the remote antennas and told him i would set the remote codes my self.he didnt know anything about how a 508dvr worked.thought when you filled up the 60hr harddrive that was all it could record.halfway thru the install his headquarters called and aske him about work order for second dish.he told them it wouldnt have line of sight so they canx it.on one of the receivers i was checking out while he was packing up tools it said acquiring sat signal i got to him before he left he had to call dish csr they got smart card info wrong.i was told by another member here that i could get a 2nd opinion about having second dish installed by calling csr and requesting a different installer. i have decided to for go it i was afraid they would connect 64 switch up wrong and fry my receivers.so far things seem to be working good.sorry for long post.


----------



## yomama (Nov 3, 2003)

The sloppy installer finally called me today after 2 voice messages and 3 emails since Saturday.....they claim that the coax is grounded because the existing cable that I have is grounded, and they conected it to the multiswitch input side along with the 2 leads from the dish....is this an OK ground :shrug:

BUT, they didnt offer a reason why the dish itself was not grounded.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

A multi switch ground is OK if it does have a Ground cable connected to the switch to a grounding point!!!!!!! The dish needs to be grounded or its not to National elecrtical code, tell him to ground it or you will ask the local elecrtical board to do an inspection of it, the dish MUST be grounded as a static charge can build up on it from the wind and rain, not to mention lightening or if a live cable fell on the dish.....tell them to get it grounded or you will take it all the way.I hate these bloodsuckers!

A good place to find a installer, who cares about the install, and wont vanish of the face of the earth is...........

http://www.dbsinstall.com/Search/installersearch2.asp


----------



## yomama (Nov 3, 2003)

PSB said:


> A multi switch ground is OK if it does have a Ground cable connected to the switch to a grounding point!!!!!!! The dish needs to be grounded or its not to National elecrtical code, tell him to ground it or you will ask the local elecrtical board to do an inspection of it, the dish MUST be grounded as a static charge can build up on it from the wind and rain, not to mention lightening or if a live cable fell on the dish.....tell them to get it grounded or you will take it all the way.I hate these bloodsuckers!
> 
> A good place to find a installer, who cares about the install, and wont vanish of the face of the earth is...........
> 
> http://www.dbsinstall.com/Search/installersearch2.asp


Thanks for the response. The inside multiswitch itself IS NOT grounded, just the coax from my existing cable tv installation is grounded. Thanks for the link also...I have found someone local to call in the event the "free" installation crew doesnt show to complete their job.... they wanted to come out today, but I told them I MUST be there while they are doing the work even tho what they will be doing is all outside.


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

If its a dual output dish (most are) both cables from dish must be grounded! Good luck.


----------



## yomama (Nov 3, 2003)

The installer finally arrived to finish the grounding job. He told me he has NEVER grounded the dish, only the coax grounding block. He said he would do it if it I wanted,and he did. I have read alot of info from this forum and others as well as the owners manuals installation instructions and it says to ground both the dish and coax...is this not correct


----------



## nuke (Aug 14, 2003)

Most installers it would seem are total screw ups. Please forgive me, if you are a good one who knows his business. 

Monkey with a drill. I nearly put my boot up the @ss of the one who showed up at my house. Sent him packing, cancelled the deal entirely. 

I did my install myself, recently. I can run wire neatly with wall plates and I can figure out how to ground both the dish and the cabling, properly and within the local codes.

My only other advice would be shop around for an installer *first*. Look for a pro with good references in your area who does OTA antennas. Most likely, he can do a sat installation too, maybe even sell you a system a lot of times. 

Expect to pay for the time. I think E* and D* only pay like $50 or something for a "professional installation". A real pro will probably take a lot longer than $50 can possibly cover to do a neat, clean, quality installation.


----------



## MagicConch (Nov 11, 2003)

I have thought a lot about these posts. I think you guys are right. Only way to get to a good install is to do it yourself. I am not surprised most installers are clueless, that personally was my analysis as well. My solution has been to cajole my neighbor (a dentist) who did his own install to do mine as well as long as I do something for him. I am not sure what he wants yets, he has been mysterious about it, but I am looking forward to neat, clean work.


----------



## yomama (Nov 3, 2003)

nuke said:


> Most installers it would seem are total screw ups. Please forgive me, if you are a good one who knows his business.
> 
> Monkey with a drill. I nearly put my boot up the @ss of the one who showed up at my house. Sent him packing, cancelled the deal entirely.
> 
> ...


Yeah I went that route first...tried to find a local installer that sold Directv...the only two I could find kept pushing Dish...dont know why. I started to do the job myself, and actually did do the drilling through the floor from the basement for the two Tivo coax, but since the free install was included I went for it. I had to finish it up tonight myself anyways by neatly attaching the grounding block to the concrete basement retaining wall, as he left it loose and hanging :nono2:


----------



## PSB (Oct 4, 2002)

Maybe they were pushing Dish to get some more money out the deal, if you can find an independant installer who works with all types of satellite systems and does not sell them then you wont go far wrong. : ) Also if you can find an installer who loves what he does and is not in it for the quick $, but rather providing a service to his loyal customers, and a state license helps too, if an installer shows up with out being able to show you his state license, tell him to hit the road! Think about it! Would you let any kid work on your car, or home electrical system?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The only way to have a better guarantee of a good install is to install the pole yourself and ground it and possibly run the wire yourself too. This would leave it up to the installer to put the dish on the pole and tune in the signal in which is what most people have an issue with. Doing all of that is pretty well the whole install except finding the signal and running the check switch and activating the receiver(s).


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2004)

Installing your own system is not always such a good idea as it usually voids any warranties implicit in your purchase. Note that most aggreements usually refer to "standard installations only". Fishing cables through walls or ceilings, pole or non-penetrating mounts can typically amount to additional charges. If charges seem excessive, check into them. Most companies have maximum charge guidelines for custom work. Most reputable companies require minimum certifications for techs ie.low voltage license, s.b.c.e, FSS1 or voom certification. Check into a companies certifications before install. A good tech will tell you exactly what he has in mind before your installation begins. Discuss and politely observe. If a tech gives you the slightest impression of inexperience or inability, politely decline the install before it begins. Call the company and request a different tech, their best and most experienced. Companies want customers and good ones will do anything to keep them. Finally, if at all possible buy from a large company that has at least a major regional contractor in place with a hierarchy of managers and quality control personnel.


----------

